# Found Dogtra Remote for Pointers



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

Found in middle of a busy street. If you have lost one contact for more info

KC


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice going KC! 8)


----------

